# 25-year-old honey - still good?



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

If it tastes good, you should be able to bottle it and use it, I don't see a problem.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

They found edible honey in the pyramids. Sooo, i say gofer it, think of the conversation starter when you break out a pint.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

If you bottle it remember that you will have to warm it if it has crystallized. I will not strain or bottle until it is not crystallized.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I was going to mention ancient Egyptian honey, but was beat to it.

No doubt it is different. Let us know what you think of it. I've noticed raw honey change character over a few months, losing some of the more delicate notes. Probably something floral. One honey in particular, a wildflower honey from Florida, initially had several distinct waves of flavor, but a few months later was just honey.


----------



## tedrussell (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks to all for the replies. When my kids were little and I had the hives, I'd often tell them "They've found honey in ancient Egyptian tombs that is perfectly good", to the point where it became one of their eye-rolling "Dad jokes". Kids are now fully grown adults, and I'm about to put my claims to the test.

Any suggestions for heating? I was going to heat a big pot of water and then dunk the 5-gallon pail in it to warm it up.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

tedrussell said:


> Any suggestions for heating? I was going to heat a big pot of water and then dunk the 5-gallon pail in it to warm it up.


Put it in a car or truck with the windows rolled up on a hot day.


----------



## tedrussell (Aug 5, 2017)

I'll try that - thanks! A hot day in coastal Massachusetts is a bit harder to come by than one in Alabama.


----------

